# Soft Board wih Soft or Stiff Bindings?



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Gryfon19 said:


> Does it make sense to have a stiffer (Rome Targa) binding on a soft board or a softer (Ride Beta) binding? I feel like I could make an argument for either way but I'm not sure. Let's say it's for primarily all mountain riding with occasional park. Thoughts? Cheers.


The stiffer the binding the more responsive it will be for intiating turns with your body. The softer it is the more it can flex when moving your body to balance on jibbing and/or landing from jumps. If you're doing occassional park, then might as well set up for the all mountain if you're going to mostly freeride then, meaning stiffer. But you can always install one, try it one day, install the other, and try it another day and make your own choice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

all preference. responsive or forgiving?


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

i go stiff... from boots to binding, responsiveness all the way


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

It's all preference. I use the ride ltd beta's from 05-06, a stiff high back on both my soft board and all mountain board. I prefer more response even on rails and definitely off kickers.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Gryfon19 said:


> Does it make sense to have a stiffer (Rome Targa) binding on a soft board or a softer (Ride Beta) binding? I feel like I could make an argument for either way but I'm not sure. Let's say it's for primarily all mountain riding with occasional park. Thoughts? Cheers.


isnt the point of the targa to have your own choice with one binding? the targa is one of the most customizable bindings out there


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If you want a stiff binding that means you're looking for something that's more responsive. And if you want your board to be responsive you dont want a soft board. So it doesnt make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You would want to buy stiff bindings and a soft board if you really like blasting down the hill nearly out of control and seconds from death. Great adrenaline rush.

You'll have lots of responsiveness and a super chatty board. Makes perfect sense...no wait, it doesn't.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Flick Montana said:


> *you really like blasting down the hill nearly out of control and seconds from death.* Great adrenaline rush.
> 
> You'll have lots of responsiveness and a super chatty board. Makes perfect sense...no wait, it doesn't.


:thumbsup::yahoo: Thats what I am looking for :bowdown:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

I ride a super soft board with the stiffest boots and bindings I could afford that the time. When I upgrade I am going even stiffer on my bindings with my slighty stiffer but still pretty soft board.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

DesireeM81 said:


> I ride a super soft board with the stiffest boots and bindings I could afford that the time. When I upgrade I am going even stiffer on my bindings with my slighty stiffer but still pretty soft board.


I have the Rome Mod Rocker, which is a soft board. Vans High Standard boots, which is also soft. So, would that mean I need something that is super stiff?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Gryfon19 said:


> Does it make sense to have a stiffer (Rome Targa) binding on a soft board or a softer (Ride Beta) binding? I feel like I could make an argument for either way but I'm not sure. Let's say it's for primarily all mountain riding with occasional park. Thoughts? Cheers.


Depends on the board.



IS3_FTW said:


> I have the Rome Mod Rocker, which is a soft board.


Since when? You must be a whale and downsized way too much. That thing is a powerful park board aimed at jumping super stars...


----------

